# Lavender chickens



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

How do lavender(self blue) chickens occur?


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

I have never heard of that :O I'll probably look up pictures later. I'm not sure if this is what you mean, but sometimes, people dye chicks


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Keep on bookmark!

http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/basic-chicken-color-genetics


----------

